
Researchers Tap a Sleep Switch in the Brain - nature24
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170214-sleep-control-machinery-in-the-brain/
======
LordWinstanley
Nyup! Nyup!... Hey!... Wassa?... I was watching that!...

Sorry. What were you saying?... I wasn't asleep. I was just resting my eyes!

